# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Street Magic, David Blaine, Criss Angel, W. Houchin, Ciryl..

## Petrus

Hola, mi nombre mágico es Petrus. Me dedico a la magia hace cieto tiempo ya, y encontré este foro que me pareció ameno e interesante.

Quería iniciar mi participación aquí con un a pregunta:

*Street Magic*, David Blaine, Criss Angel, Waine Houchin, Ciryl..


¿Qué opinión les merecen?

¿Les gusta Blaine? 

¿Les parece que ganó la calle (y el público) con poca ténica? 

¿Que su uso de compadres y reforzar trucos con edicón de cámaras (levitación por ejemplo) es incorrecto?

¿Es importante la técnica?

¿O lo que la gente ve, siente, experimenta?

¿Fue la causa de que muchos invadan internet buscando el "como se hace" de la magia y se pierda esta? 

¿O abrío el paño para que mucha gente se interese en la magia, se dedique y logre buenos efectos?

¿Criss Angel?

¿Cyril?

 Eso, quisiera abrir el debate de qué le aporta a la Magia esta nueva rama/generación de magos.

----------


## 0magope0

ola:

en mi opinion todo lo q nos ayude a expandir nuestro arte bienvnido sea..

los efectos q estan más q ayudados por los efectos de cámara, no es q sean d mi agrado, supongo q las ganas de publicidad les pueden...

el ser mago, ilusionista.... no obliga a tener una gran técnica, blane hace buena magia no con demasiada técnica y por eso no es mal mago...no croe q por eso blane fuera el culpable de q la gent busque los secretos de la magia en internete, ese tipo de gente siempre creo q ha esistido y esistirá y la magia no ha desaparecido..

un sludt

----------


## ignoto

Dany Coole sale a la calle, hace lo mismo, es una estrella de TV y es un buen mago. No le veo el mérito a ser un mago pésimo y salir en la pantalla haciendo el memo.
No es que David Blaine sea el único, es que es el mas conocido. El que sea un mago cutre simplemente lo hace lastimoso.

----------


## eidanyoson

Para street magic del bueno los carteristas de Sol y Nuevos Ministerios. 
 Y son anónios, pero que jodios... 8-)

----------


## Petrus

Ignoto:

 ¿Te refieres a Dan Cole de T.H.E.M.?

 Es cierto, por eso en un principio yo pensaba que D.B. hacía una magia un tanto "obvia" ya que luego de pasar los tapes un par de veces (que es lo que hace el publico profano cuando ve magia grabada, y más si lo hace a travéz de un Pc) algunos juegos se caían de maduros, y que eso no era bueno.

De todos modos cuando comenzó a hacerse famoso me pareció que como dice 0magope0: Bienvenido lo que difunda algo de magia. 

Y no voy a negar que obtuve un par de ideas y conclusiones (psicológicas mayormente) para mi interesantes de investigar, pero de eso hablemos luego.

Y en esa época fue refrescante (en opocición a la idea que en ese entonces el público profano tenía de magia: Cooperfield, Burton, etc.) ver algo diferente. 

 Luego vino lo mejor (creo yo): Algunos magos con más técnica dijeron "Claro, pero si con esa técnica logra esa reacción ¿Que pasa salgo y ...?"  

Y lo mismo debieron pensar algunos productores de T.V. :

 "Mmmm ...  Dinero"    :Smile1: 

 Y así comenzaron a parecer cosas mejores como Dan, Cyril, etc.


    ... Y Waine Houchins, Criss Angel ...  

Bueno, sigo luego para no hacer demasiado pesado el post.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Con lo de la utilización de compinches, yo estoy absolutamente de acuerdo, si necesito a 10 personas para solo impresionar a una, vale. En lo que respecta a Blaine tengo bastantes sensaciones encontradas, pero para no aventurarme en un coloquio vano, diría que en mi país (y he notado que no tan solo en el mío)  al aparecer  Blaine se vivió una fiebre mágica y comenzaron a salir un montón de aficionados a la magia como hace muchos años no se veía (por lo menos en mi país). Conzco bastantes aficionados, muy bien encaminados por cierto, que se interesaron de lleno en la magia al ver visto a David Blaine, y se que acá a de haber mas de uno. En una tertulia con unos magos nacionales incluso se debatió acerca de un llamado período post-blaine (refiriendose a la avalancha de aficionados que de súbito emergieron) A mi Blaine no me gusta, pero reconozco que familiarizó mucho más a la gente con la magia, y eso tiene su cuota de mérito) muchas veces después de las actuaciones se me acerca gente y me pregunta: Oye y conoces al morenito que salía en la tele que y levitaba en la calle? O sea como "mago" "ese morenito" se ha colado en el inconciente de mucha gente. Aprovechaló. Si sabes mas de alguna vez te van a preguntar si el moreno es mago, prepara una respuesta. Si sabes que te preguntarán si puedes torcer el brazo como el morenito, tuércelo. Si te preguntan si sabes hacer la carta a través del vidrio como el morenito, y no sabes, Apréndelo. Eso es lo que hemos sacado en limpio después de este pseudo período post- blaine (nacionalmente hablando). ¿Opiniones al respecto?
Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Hola amigos.

De veras, agradecería mucho que me dijeran por qué odian tanto a David Blaine y Anthony Blake, que al parecer se han convertido en los enemigos públicos número 1 de este foro... ¿Es que han hecho algo malo? Por que yo veo bastante peor al Màgic Andreu...   :Lol:  

En serio, ¿cuáles son los motivos? Sólo he podido leer críticas destructivas, pero no motivos racionales...

Bueno, gracias por adelantado.   :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

> Hola amigos.
> 
> De veras, agradecería mucho que me dijeran por qué odian tanto a David Blaine y Anthony Blake, que al parecer se han convertido en los enemigos públicos número 1 de este foro... ¿Es que han hecho algo malo? Por que yo veo bastante peor al Màgic Andreu...   
> 
> En serio, ¿cuáles son los motivos? Sólo he podido leer críticas destructivas, pero no motivos racionales...
> 
> Bueno, gracias por adelantado.


Nadie ha dicho nada de Anthony Blake, es más, Blake creo que va a venir a la SEI de Madrid a dar una conferencia (creo), así que nadie le odia. (Al otro sí, jaja   :Lol:  )

Ya en serio, Blaine y gente de ese estilo no me gustan demasiado. Es mi opinión.

----------


## Némesis

Yago, consulta el tema dedicado a "los peores", y verás que a Blake le sueltan unas cuantas "dedicatorias"...

----------


## Petrus

Bueno, siguiendo el tema quisiera agregar algo más acerca de la irrupción de Blaine. 

 Respecto al aspecto técnico ya me referí a eso en el primer post, pero por las dudas repito: me parece casi nulo. 

 (Al menos es lo que ví, todavía recuerdo lo que me sorprendí cuando pensaba que Cooperfield era solo grandes ilusiones y buscando material de él de joven me quedé con la boca abierta al comprobar que técnicamente es a mi gusto muy, pero que muy bueno.) 

 Ahora, algo que para mí tiene a favor Blaine es el aspecto psicológico.

 Y hago una aclaración: puede que lo haya trabajado estudiada,  conscientemente, o que solo sea parte de su forma "instintiva" de hacer magia. Justo le sale así, le dió resultado y explotó más el personaje.  

 No conozco ningún mago actual (me refiero a esta camada de Street Magic, que tan de moda está) que sin necesidad de maquillarse, escupir sangre o vestirse de manera rara logre lo que logra él en la cabeza de la gente, vestido con jogging, sin maquillaje, sin palabras raras (es más: casi sin palabras) y con los trucos más cutres que puedan imaginarse. 

 Por ejemplo tomemos el concepto teórico de "no anticipar el efecto que uno está por hacer", bueno el lo lleva tan naturalmente que me da una sana envidia. 

La gente no tiene ni una pizca de idea de lo que va a pasar y hasta se siente un poco incómoda, una mezcla de miedo, desconfianza y expectativa que funciona perfectamente para la magia que el realiza. No se dan cuenta de la magia casi hasta que esta pasó. No tienen un instante para "buscarle el truco".


 Otra que me interesó es como cuando encuentra a alguien que se asombra mucho, pero mucho, él no le quiebra el asombro rompiendo la tensión (como varios que en ese momento que hacen un chiste, o cualquier otra cosa que relaje) sino que se lo incrementa, le deja ir hasta el fondo. Se queda sin decir nada, mirándolos fijamente. 

 Por último vamos a algo que tiene su polémica su "speech": 

 Prácticamente no tiene.

 "Watch" , "Watch".

 :D

 Pero le queda bien. Le sirve a la manera que tiene de presentar la magia.  

 Con pocas palabra, un tono de voz, y su maner de mirar logra hacer un "escenario".

 Otros (a mi entender) pecan de demasiada charla. Demasiado parloteo usal de mago "tengo aquí una baraja normal, puedes revisarla" ... Listo el tipo es mago, tiene truco. Pongo mi mente en modo "observar al mago" y le quito un montón del posible asombro que podría obtener si lo hubiese visto sin clasificarlo, sin etiquetarlo. 

Bueno, ese era el comentario que quería hacer respecto a los aspectos no técnico del Street Magic de Blaine. 

 Los aspectos psicológicos del personaje son muy buenos. Y creo que no imitó a nadie. 

 Luego vino una camada de gente que es muy buena en técnica (algunos) pero (para mi, es sólo mi opinión) es casi lo mismo que un mago haciendo close up en un bar.  

No logran ese fecto de duda acerca de si el tipo es mago, o bujo, o loco o qué.

¿Es lo mismo Close Up que Street Magic?

 Incluso este Criss Angel con todo su maquillaje y su estilo "soy mezcla de Alice Cooper y niño bueno" no me parece que llegue de la manera en que lo hizo Blaine en su momento. 

 Esa fue mi lanza a favor de Blaine. 

 Prometo no volver a hacerlo.  :Smile1: 

 Saludos.-

----------


## Patito

Yo creo que voy a romper otra lanza a favor de Blaine: como ya hemos dicho en otros mensajes, la magia es ilusión y creo que este tío ha conseguido ilusionar a la gente... No entro en la parte técnica, porque lógicamente hay muchísimos magos con muchísima tecnica más que Blaine. Pero creo (y corregidme si me equivoco, ya que llevo muy poco tiempo) que la magia es más que técnica: en otro post se comentaba la doble predicción del canuto, y no creo que se pueda decir que ese juego requiera un alto nivel técnico, pero impacta y deja pensando a más de uno. La magia, para mí, es una mezcla de técnica, palabras, psicología y memoria: técnica porque hace falta; palabras porque sin unas palabras en el momento justo (aunque sea "Watch, watch") es imprescindible; psicología porque tienes que saber a quién y a quién no hacerle un juego y memoria porque tienes que acordarte de aplicar todo en el momento justo.
Y creo que el Blaine tiene suficiente psicología, aunque no tenga tanta técnica, y pienso (volved a corregirme si meto la pata) que en street magic no cuenta tanto la técnica como la psicología: si sabes elegir la persona adecuada y le haces el juego adecuado, aunque sea uno con poca técnica, ya has conseguido la ilusión. Es posible que en la calle se hagan juegos y efectos que no se harían en otra parte: no veo a Copperfield hacer el de la moneda dentro de la lata de refresco, a lo Criss Angel, ni morder una moneda, ni resucitar una mosca, pero no por eso Copperfield es ni mejor ni peor mago que otro.

Creo que la razón por la cual el Blaine consigue llegar a la gente es por la sencillez: si te lo encuentras por la calle parece una persona normal y corriente. De pronto se te acerca y te hace un jueguecito. Cre que con eso ya tiene la mitad de la partida ganada: si fuera maquillado como Criss Angel, o vestido como Cyril o como Mandrake (hala, desempolvad los cómics!), la gente no lo llegaría a aceptar igual.

Hale, un saludito y felicidades al que haya llegado hasta aquí sin dormirse...  :Wink:

----------


## makandrw

Bueno... en la magia es importante tener teknika o habilidad... pero kreo yo kes muchisimo MAS IMPORTANTE la presentacion, sólo hablando puedes konseguir un efekto muy bueno, sin embargo por mucha teknika ke se tenga si no se sabe presentar... los juegos pierden mucho...

Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ya es conocida mi opinion de que la presentacion es importante pero NO tanto como la tecnica, es posible que muchos magos o TODOS tengan la opinion contraria pero esa es mi opinion en la poca experiencia que tengo y expongo el porqué.

Por ejemplo, el otro dia fuimos a ver a René Lavand mi novia y yo que actuó en Gran Canaria (una gozada) pero mi novia habia juegos que no entendia de tantas cosas que hablaba René y me preguntaba que qué se supone que hacia. Me refiero que tanta presentacion puede hacer que el juego sea pesado y no prestemos atencion a lo que se está haciendo, en cambio si se hace directamente o simplemente se habla de lo que se hace y no de otras cosas como se suele hacer en las presentaciones el efecto es mayor. Juegos tan sencillos como la Ambiciosa pueden ocasionar un efecto mucho mayor que una Dama Inquieta por ejemplo, a pesar de la dificultad de éste. Y la ambiciosa no tiene apenas presentacion. Sé que muchos diréis que la presentacion es lo mas importante, lo sé, pero yo en mi corta experiencia se que al hacer magia con cartas, por mucho que cuentes historias a la gente le va a dar igual y no va a quitarle los ojos a la baraja. La gente no es ignorante y piensa: "seguro que me cuenta todo esto pa' hacer algo con la baraja". En cambio juegos de "street" como la Ambiciosa o la Ultimate Transpo, por mucho que pegue los ojos a la baraja verán el milagro y se quedarán flipados.

Repito por enesima vez: yo si pienso que la presentacion es importante, pero creo, en lo poco que llevo de experiencia, que la tecnica lo es más. Si no haced la prueba. Al menos a mi me pasa. 

(Perdonad todo este rollo)

En cuanto a magos street me gusta mucho mas la atmosfera que crea Criss Angel que Blaine. Además Blaine juega mucho con los cortes de camara, no se ve el juego "completo". Por ejemplo, en el juego de Blaine que la carta elegida aparece en el bolsillo de la niña, la levitación... Ademas Criss Angel casi nunca va maquillado, eso fue al principio. (creo que habeis visto poco de Criss Angel). El suele ir normal, como una persona normal y me parece una estupidez juzgar a alguien por su forma de pensar y/o vestir.

Un saludo y no os enfadeis conmigo por todo este rollo jejejjeej.

----------


## Petrus

Bueno, Extremo creo que nadie juzgó a Criss Angel por como se viste. En  mi caso dije que "a pesar de que se vista de tal y cual manera, no me llega como tal..."

 Luego, creo qu elo que dices respecto a la presentación...en realidad justifica el punto de que  un juego debe tener una buena presentación. 

 Buena presentación jamás significa un cháchara interminable.

  No.

 incluso una buena presentación puede ser hecha casi sin palabras. 

 Fijate que hablas de Lavand..y ¿acaso Lavand no tiene una perfecta técnica?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Buena no, buenisima. Pero me refiero a que algunos magos rebuscan su presentacion contando historietas y tal en vez de basarse en el juego en sí, y puse de ejemplo a Lavand. Te lo digo por lo que te dije, que mi novia a veces no se enteraba de lo que fue el juego en si de tanta palabrería que soltaba el maestro Lavand. 

Me refiero a que a veces mas vale ser rapidos y buenos al hacer el juego que elaborarte una buena presentacion. 

EN MI OPINION

----------


## hmeldi

creo que tendriamos que aprender algo de estos magos, más de uno seguramente no le llega ni al barro de los zapatos (me incluyo) y sin embargo hagan lo que hagan siempre seran juzgados.
sean malas o buenas personas ellos estan ahi donde tal vez nadie de nosotros estemos.

Por algo estan ahi llamenlo por  suerte, por dinero o por magia el caso es que a la gente le gusta.

----------


## si66

En mi opinion, como dije siempre, mas alla de los gustos personales, obviamente se respeta lo que se hace.
Como comente, street magic es algo que me gusta, como cada uno puede haber cosas de blaine o angel en estos casos que no me gusten, pero cosas que hacen que las hacen bien, y que las presentaciones de algunas son muy buenas, a tal punto que uno lo cree.
Como comente en otro lado creo que blaine fue uno de los que me dio el empujon para empezar a estudiar magia, porque si bien me encanta la magia desde q tengo uso de razon, blaine me dio el animo, no se porque.
Ahora por ahi no es lo q mas me gusta pero sigo respetando lo que hace.

----------


## zhoraida

ains... hacia años que no leia este post..... criss se maquilla? pero vamos a ver maquillaje maquillaje de mujer, maquillaje de super gotico de la muerte, maquillaje de teatro, maquillaje de.... Pues mira tu que le he visto veces y nunca le veo maquillado raro raro raro

Ya fuera bromas sea como sea y las vestimentas que lleve es un personaje!!!!!! y a mi me parece muy bien que los magos creen personajes y los utilicen para hacer la magia. Que criss va de "juego con fuerzas y reto al dolor pero soy solamente un niño inocente con un trauma de pequeño al ver que la muerte venía a por mi" (vaya historia me he montado)? y que? que malo hay en eso? A la gente le gusta? se le ve la trampa? habeis visto algo de escena de él? Todo el ambiente, la historia, los personajes... un juego hecho por él y hecho el mismo por.... puff david copperfield por ejemplo, no parecen el mismo. Y eso es lo bueno a mi entender, aunque haga el mismo juego es distinto. Él es diferente, y seguramente Criss en su casa vaya con pantalones de colores cortos, gafas "chunda chunda", y sea el más pijo de su barrio poniendose polos de color verde (mmmm madre mia le veo asi y me muero). El da el espectaculo con ese personaje? si pero da un espectaculo.

Y otra cosilla... es que a mi por muchospost que leo acerca de David Blaine me queda claro que no os gusta nada pero..... no termina de quedarme claro porque, lo siento. Yo creo que todos debemos concretar en las criticas tanto positivas como negativas pero concretar y, quizas sea error mio de lectura o es que tengo un sesgo cognitivo, pero el porque es tan malo david blaine (si por compinches creo pero no se si por algo más). Conste que a David Blaine no le he visto mucho pero como decian antes por aqui con la simple palabra watch consigue la atención y el asombro de todos...

UN saludillo y que nadie se enfade pero oye una opnion femenina nunca viene mal no?

P.D: si alguno tiene una foto de criss en la intimidad como yo le describia por favor que la queme... por mi salud!!

----------


## Patito

Yo soy uno de esos que el Blaine hizo que aflorase mi afición por la magia. Ya la tenía de antes, pero creo que Blaine (entre otros) la sacaron a flote, por lo tanto, no puedo odiarle.

Extremo, estoy de acuerdo en parte con tu opinión: un mago también tiene que saber interpretar su papel, y si decide que su papel es utilizar el diálogo, pues adelante... ¿Tamariz sería el mismo sin sus estridencias y su violín? ¿René Lavand sería el mismo adoptando el diálogo de Tamariz? Muchas veces la técnica está en parte en las palabras. Recuerdo un juego en el que pasas 2 veces el mismo rey en cuenta elmsey: si callas y no dices nada no es lo mismo que si estás diciéndole al espectador "Mira, tenemos cuatro reyes: un rey, otro rey, otro rey y otro rey"

Yo creo que no hace falta recitar el listín telefónico, pero si se puede utilizar como "método de persuasión", pues adelante..

----------


## ignoto

El problema es concentrar un montón de cosas en los pocos segundos de que dispongo para escribir un post.
No tengo nada contra David Blaine ni me cae mal.
Si lo tengo contra la creencia de que es un gran mago o de que es guay del paraguay.
En principio, se trata de un mago del montón (ni mejor ni peor que tantos otros) que rodó unos capítulos de un programa mágico para televisión.
La distribuidora los vendió bien por motivos totalmente ajenos a la calidad como mago de David Blaine.

Lo que me subleva son los comentarios acerca de lo bueno que es.

Para hacer un comentario sobre si un mago es mejor o peor, como mínimo hay que conocer a otros. Incluso para decir "me gusta mucho", por lo menos es conveniente haber visto aunque sea a otro.

¡Que se le han atribuido en este foro la autoría de media docena de juegos clásicos!
¡Es aberrante!

David Blaine es un mago, ni bueno ni malo, que ha protagonizado un programa de televisión.
Punto final.

Se puede decir: "Me gusta la moneda mordida" porque hasta el juego mas tonto tiene sus incondicionales y sus detractores.
No se puede decir: "Que bueno es este tío que con una moneda (muestra desconocimiento del juego) hace lo que no hace nadie (muestra desconocimiento de la magia) y les deja unas caras de la o*** (muestra desconocimiento de los métodos de las productoras gringas)".

O sea, antes de opinar hay que saber de qué se opina o aceptar los palos.

No hablo por Zhoraida, que entre otras cosas sabe bastante mas magia que yo (además de ser una mujer bellísima y una actriz notable) sino por aquellos que...

Huy, huy, huy que me embalo.  :roll:

----------


## Némesis

Quisiera hacer una pregunta, en el bien entendido de que la hago con el máximo respeto a todos.
Si los novatos no podemos:
- Expresar nuestra opinión sobre otros magos que hayamos visto
- Preguntar por trucos que no conocemos
- Pedir consejos a los que sois experimentados sobre los pocos juegos que sí sabemos
¿Qué se supone que hacemos aquí? Es lógico que, siendo aprendices, digamos diversas estupideces. Pero, ¿quién no las dijo mientras era aprendiz? ¿Realmente creéis que eso es motivo suficiente para insinuar que la opinión de algunos es ridícula porque són unos incultos?

Si seguimos por este camino, la gente se avergonzará, dejará de escribir, y en el foro se quedarán solas tres o cuatro personas. Eso sí: de magia sabrán una cantidad acojonante.

Gracias y perdón si he causado alguna molestia con este mensaje.

P. D: Por cierto, he estado mirando hilos más antiguos y he visto que no soy el primero que pide que se hagan comentarios un poco más constructivos.

----------


## Patito

Yo hablo como novato, que es lo que soy.

Por supuesto que podemos expresar nuestra opinión sobre magos que hayamos visto, y podemos preguntar por juegos que no conozcamos y pedir consejo. El problema es que, al pedir consejo o al preguntar por juegos es posible que para explicarlo bien, se tenga que desvelar todo o una parte del secreto, por lo que en la sección abierta no se puede hacer.

Sobre los magos se puede expresar nuestra opinión, lo que creo que se refiere Ignoto es que hay muchísimos magos con bastante más técnica que "otros", pero que esos otros son los que aparecen en televisión y por ello son más conocidos, hasta tal punto que, como bien dice Ignoto, se les atribuyen juegos que no son suyos.

Es mi humilde opinión.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pués si, por que eso de decir la levitación de Blaine (ni que la hubiera inventado él) o como leí en un post en otro foro, "Blaine es Dios, porque le he visto personalmente volar y hacer aparecer miles de monedas de la nada" da que pensar...

 Ya hemos hablado mucho de Este mago y de todos los que son y no son como él.

 Yo agradezco a Blaine que consiguiera que medio mundo se volviera a inetresar por la magia. Pero lo agradezco de forma egoísta, porque me gusta la magia. Es cierto que ha habido un momento Pre-Blaine y otro Post-Blaine nos guste o no.

 Lo que yo no puedo agradecer es que muchísima gente empezara en la magia por su culpa y crea que él es el mejor mago del mundo, sus juegos son los mejores del mundo y SOLO quieren aprender esos juegos.

 Y cansa corregir a tantos, enseñar otras cosas aún mejores a tantos, sobre todo porque más del 80% se cansan aún antes y dejan todo lo que fuera mágico una vez satisfecha su curiosidad.

 El mundo gira en torno al dinero. Si se puede sacar dinero del drama se saca. De la risa se saca. De la magia, pués también. El dinero mueve tanto que nadie se preocupa de los "daños colaterales" que puedan causar.

 Así, tú puedes ser el mago con más técnica del mundo, pero si no encuentras alguien que te venda no serás famoso públicamente. Ojo, que no estoy diciendo que en tú mundo SÍ te conozcan, si no en el RESTO del mundo.

 Así pasa con Criss Angel, Derren Brown, David Blaine, Ciryl Takayama y alguno más que me olvido. No importa lo buenos que sean o no(y menjos mal, alguno si que lo es), VENDEN. Lo demás (tanto como si destruyen la magia, como si crean aficción) les importa un comino. No importa que no sepas de ordenadores, si los sabes vender... Este mundo funciona así.

 Así que quejaros del mundo, no de los personajes.

----------


## Patito

Bien cierto es que, como dice Eidanyoson, hay un momento pre-Blaine y un momento post-Blaine. Y yo también me alegro ya que efectivamente ha conseguido que la gente vuelva a interesarse por este arte, aunque ahora ya no me guste el "caramono" como lo llama mi mujer  :roll: . Si bien es cierto que fue la espoleta que me metió en el mundo de la magia, en cuanto ha pasado poco (muy poco) tiempo, ha dejado de gustarme. Y me ha dejado de gustar porque he ido conociendo a más magos y me he dado cuenta que el Blaine no es tanto como al principio pensaba, o al menos no es tanto como los demás.

Eidanyoson, por supuesto que cansa corregir y/o enseñar, pero el problema es que los profanos no se dan cuenta lo duro y laborioso que es hacer una mínima cosa hasta que se ponen a hacerla. Pero igual que pasa con muchas otras cosas: teatro, deportes, música... Hay muchas cosas que no puedes saber lo que cuestan hasta que no estás dentro: te lo pueden decir, te puedes hacer una ligera idea, hasta puedes tener un amigo que esté haciéndolo, pero hasta que uno no se pone a hacerlo, no sabe realmente lo costoso que es...

Y efectivamente la pasta lo es todo, y la audiencia también. Y si no, preguntad a cualquier amigo que os cite 3 magos (no mentalistas) españoles: os dirá Tamariz, Magic Andreu y... y.... ehmmmm.... no sé. Como mucho alguno os dirá el tercer nombre, o dirán que les suena uno que es manco y que es una máquina con las cartas, pero no mucho más. Nadie va a contar la vida y milagros de Ascanio o de Palmer. Ojo, que con esto ni mucho menos estoy diciendo que Tamariz o que Magic Andreu no sean buenos, o que sólo vayan a por la pasta, pero cierto es que son los más conocidos.

La gente recuerda mejor a otros showmen como el Blaine, o como Criss Angel sacándose una moneda del brazo con un cutter... Pero los recuerda porque tanto ellos como las productoras han visto la oportunidad de sacarle tajada al tema.
Por eso yo también me quejo de los personajes y de los que hay detrás de ellos, ya que el público es tan borrego que lo quiere todo mascadito. Seguramente preferirían ver a otros magos, pero si no se los sirves en bandeja, ellos no van a ir a buscarlos.

----------


## Gandalf

Yo creo que aquí no se critica que un profano admire a Blaine, Angel o Tamariz. A cada uno le gusta lo que le entra por los ojos y es de su agrado. Y todos reconocemos que Angel o Blaine han conseguido una puesta en escena que ha gustado.

Lo que se critica es que uno que ya empieza a saber del tema les siga admirando como grandes magos, técnicos, inteligentes, capaces de competir con cualquier otro... Eso es lo que no se puede dejar sin contestar. 

Némesis, los novatos podemos admirar a cualquiera y hacer el comentario que querais pero no se puede esperar que se nos tome en cuenta como a un ya iniciado. Es lo que tiene ser novato. Y si entro al foro y pongo por las nubes a uno que en el undo mágico se le considera más bien mediocre... pues es lo que pasa.

Las normas del foro dejan claro que no se explican juegos. Si preguntas ¿que contestación crees que te van a dar? Y si eso no te gusta hay más foros que compañías telefónicas.

¿Como que no se pueden preguntar consejos sobre juegos? ¿Eso donde lo pone? Y si te ha pasado con alguno seguro que no es como lo cuentas. Al menos esa es mi experiencia.

----------


## ignoto

No es que yo sea un cascarrabías.
Pensad que hay veces que me tengo que leer el mismo comentario quichicientas veces.  :shock: 
Como casi todo el mundo, la presión de mi entorno me pone nervioso y de cuando en cuando salto.   :Oops:  
Soy humano, es mi cruz.  :twisted:

----------


## Némesis

Quisiera decir algo. En ningún momento me he sentido atacado por nadie, ni me he sentido ofendido, ni nada por el estilo. Pero si alguien más se hubiera sentido "incómodo" lo entendería. Yo nunca dije que Blaine fuera mi ídolo yo lo que dije fue esto:




> De veras, agradecería mucho que me dijeran por qué odian tanto a David Blaine y Anthony Blake, que al parecer se han convertido en los enemigos públicos número 1 de este foro... ¿Es que han hecho algo malo? Por que yo veo bastante peor al Màgic Andreu...   
> 
> En serio, ¿cuáles son los motivos? Sólo he podido leer críticas destructivas, pero no motivos racionales...
> 
> Bueno, gracias por adelantado.


Como puede comprobarse es una consulta, una pregunta, que esperaba ser amablemente contestada.   :Smile1:   Si no me creéis, mirad el hilo que yo abrí titulado "reacciones espectaculares" y veréis que lo que también hago es una pregunta en el mismo tono. Por supuesto entiendo que la magia no acaba ahí, y no es para nada, mi mago preferido. Ahora bien, pienso que todas las discusiones que hemos tenido sobre él son muy productivas, hemos hablado de la magia en general, he podido leer opiniones muy interesantes, etc. ¿Por qué entonces no podemos hablar sobre ello?  :Wink:  

Otra cosa: jamás he pedido "explicadme ése truco", porque sé que aquí no se puede. Pero sí que he preguntado: "¿Dónde se aprende este truco?". ¿Eso sí que puedo, no? Por las razones que sea, la mayoría de las veces se ha preferido omitir la respuesta. Y a éso es a lo que yo me refería.

Y respecto a los consejos, tienes toda la razón, Gandalf. Hay gente que me ha contestado muy amablemente, pero por favor, ten en cuenta que esto no ha sucedido siempre. Si lo deseas, consulta las respuestas a mis mensajes anteriores, y verás lo que quiero decir. Yo en este foro me encuentro muy a gusto, y no he comprendido ésa sutil invitación a marcharme.   :Lol:  

Espero que ya esté todo aclarado. Gracias por vuestra comprensión, un saludo a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

No, no, de aclarado nada.
O se pelea o se pelea. Para una vez que hay bronca y no llega la sangre al rio.   :Lol:  

Venga, a disputar. No todo han de ser palabras bonitas, que me aburro.
 :twisted:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Desde luego vaya caracter que te gastas ignoto, qué irsacible. Y tu eres moderador?? _D_D_D_D_D_D

¿Por que te aburres hombre? Con la de juegos que hay en Internet para jugar un ratillo :D:D:D

A luchar!!!!!!!

----------


## Gandalf

Esto es un foro, no un canal de ayuda. Eso hay que tenerlo muy en cuenta. Lo digo por que a veces creemos que "tenemos" que recibir una contestación y esta no llega nunca. Si preguntas y no te contestan puede haber muchas razones. El pasotismo, cierto, puede ser una de ellas.

Por otro lado, comprende que os registrais cada día varios tios y cada semana hay tres consultas del mismo tio esto llega a cansar, y o no respondes o lo que dirás es poco recomendable oirlo. Es comprensible la pregunta y lo es la contestación.

Lo de ¿donde aprender un truco...? ¿No te dijero "libro tal o cual"? Se que no es mucha ayuda pero es lo que te vas a encontrar en casi todos los sitios.

Y sobre lo amable que sean las contestaciones... chico, esto es la selva... Me repito, es un foro, no un canal de ayuda.

----------


## pedrolas

Nemesis yo voy a intervenir aquí solo para decirte que Magic Andreu es un Gran artista y una Bella persona.
Hace unos tres meses nos dio una conferencía sensacional.
Por otro lado tiene un humor y un desparpajo que te partes de risa con el y eso no es nada facil de conseguir,más bién es lo más dificil.
Por lo tanto un poco más de respeto solamente.
Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues como dijo el GRAN IGNOTO, gran sabio de la antiguedad, o se lucha o se lucha, así que aquí entro yo a matar:

 NO ME GUSTA MAGIC ANDREU, y si, lo digo gritando ale!!!.

 Me encanta el sentido del humor, pero eso de que se meta con las personas ni me parece humor ni nada. Una cosa es reirte con alguien y otra hacer reir al resto de ese alguien.

 ALA!! no queriáis guerra?

----------


## Dragon1

Pues ala... Ya puestos a matar y a odiar al Blaine... ahi va un juegecito que viene al caso. Afinad la punteria...   :Lol: 


http://brianmung.com/blainegame.htm

Espero que el moderador no me borre esta tambien... Es solo pa echar unas risas... :P

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues yo tambien ya por meter mas fuego, decir que aunque muchos lo sepan, en la serie South Park hicieron un capitulo donde salia Blaine en todo el episodio, en mi opinion no es mas que una critica hacia este (ya se sabe que estas series estilo Simpsons, Futurama, Padre de Familia y South Park no es mas que una critica hacia EEUU). Me rei muchisimo con ese episodio jajajaja

----------


## dante

Uiiiii este hilo esta calentito calentito. Tais todos muy crispados jeje. Todos teneis parte de razon, nemesis en decir que hay mucho pasotismo y critica a los novatos, y que no siempre te resuelven la duda, o te auydan. Es perfectamente normal, como decis esto no es un canal de consultoria sino un foro, k si no t gusta te puedes ir y demas..., pero que esperais que a la gente que no se le aclaran las dudas o  no recibe respuestas le gusta?, normal que se quejen, tmb se puede ir la gente a otro foro donde no haya tantos novatos o que pregunten tanto, uno no deja de buscar hasta que encuentra, almenos los perseverantes.

Ahora encaminado un poco el hilo que se ha desviado un poco dire, que podemos tener predilecciones y dar opiniones sobre magos, pero que juzgar y decir que uno es mejor que otro es un poco comparar cosas distintas a pesar que todos sean magos. Todos tienen su estilo, y no vamos a decir que un mago es mejor mago por que tenga mejor manipulacion o tecnica que otro. Asi decir que ascanio es mejor que blaine o criss, es mejor pk es mucho mejor manipulador y tien mas tecnica es un error al menos en mi pinion (de novato claro, que podeis ignorar pk como novato decimos barbaridades,  si es k pa k nos dejan hablar, nuestra opinion no deveria contar hombre... ¬¬') . Hay que tener encuenta como llega la magia del mago a la gente y como impresiona. No solo su tecnica.

Para mi criss angel y david blaine estan bien, son entretenidos, son magos de holliwood xD lo convierten todo en una peli con efectos impresionantes, y  crean amenudo una expecatacion demasiado grande para lo sencillo del truco. Pero ami me gusta, aunque quede claro que prefiero a ascanio(amo ascanio), me encanta como manipulador, pero no lo comparo con criss ni blaine, son totalmente distintos. El magic andreu no me atrae demasiado, y al que no le gusten los magos que se rien del publico pk les parece de mal gusto, como Andreu o mac Lari, pues que no lo miren. Aunque creo que las personas que saben reirse de si mismas pueden disfrutar con un mago asi. Tamariz me encanta tamb, como pepe carrol, aunque me gusta mas la misdirección de tamariz. Cuando han actuado juntos he disfrutado mucho con ellos. Y que decir de Faustino palmero... yo no me inicie ni con blaine, ni con criss, con quien de verdad aprendi fue con las lecciones de Palmer.

Ufff perdon por escrivir tanto, a estas horas hoy no tenia nada que hacer y tenia ganas de contar algo. Si aburro lo siento jeje.  Gracias por soportarme xD

----------


## zhoraida

hola,
Desde mi poco conocimiento creo que lo no valido es la generalizacion. Un actor puede ser buenisimo en expresion corporal en cambio cuando habla lo estropea. Bien, pues creo que esto pasa con los magos. 
Creo que deberiamos, cuando criticamos, hacerlo sobre algo en concreto bien sea la tecnica, presentación o marketing. Quizas mi postura ante Criss sea demasiado exagerada... simplemente le admiro pero no solo (o quizas ni) como mago sino como artista. A veces pienso que simplemente es un amor platonico.... je jeje
No pero en serio creo que  la dificultad esta en diferenciar.- Pero a veces leyendo me da la sensación de que el "vender bien" es algo considerado negativo. Cuando un director de escena prepara una exposicion lo hace pensando en el publico y en como puede ser más aceptado y bien acogido.. que hay de malo en que lo haga tambien un mago?. Lo que no veria bien es que un mago "se venda bien" y haga daño a la magia pero eso creo que es distinto.... 
Entonces me viene a la cabeza algo que voy a decir de lo que quizas me arrepienta... Tamariz es conocido a nivel mundial, a la gente le encanta y no hay nada que dudar sobre la tecnica magica (que parece no existir en Blaine o criss segun algunas de las opiniones).... pero, que es lo que valora el publico? el impacto o la tecnica?
Paro aqui, espero que me hayais entendido, la magia, los malabares, la actuación y el humor... estan diriguidos a un publico no a ti mismo, por lo que creo que debes pensar en como llegar mejor a ellos. 
Estoy de acuerdo que se puede ser mejor o peor mago (si lo valoramos segun la tecnica) pero lo que importa es la reaccion del publico ¿no?
Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Como dije antes, lo que importa es el dinero, nada más. Así que si a Tamariz ahora de repente le diera por hacer aparecer de golpe a Tom Cruise castrado, o desnuda ante 100 personas a Nicole Kidman se volverá mundialmente comercial. Y yo me niego a hacer algo así para ser conocido. Es caer muy bajo.
 Si fuera como tu dices, nadie vería gran hermano, aquí hay tomate etc etc.Serán muy criticados (curioso, como los magos que hablamos...) pero los ve todo el mundo (curioso como los magos que hablamos), dan dinero, y cada vez proliferan más.    Curiosamente todo el mundo coincide en que son programas basura.
 Sólo funciona el morbo y la mala leche para triunfar. ¿O creis que Penélope Cruz estaría donde está si no hubiera estado y hecho lo que todos sabemos? y encima lo vende.
 Por supuesto siempre hay excepciones, pero eso es lo triste, que tengan que ser excepciones y no la tónica general.
 Yo ya sé Zhoraida de tu amor incondicional hacia Criss, y además a mi me encanta. No estoy especificando, generalizo.

----------


## Némesis

No me considero novato. Tengo veintidós años y llevo desde los once leyendo sin parar libros de magia. Aún eso, me considero "APRENDIZ". No es lo mismo que novato. Un aprendiz siempre tiene el espíritu de aprender. Yo defendía a los otros novatos.
El màgic Andreu se mete demasiado con el público (no tanto como Maverick el Tahúr, pero vamos...) Y JAMÁS le he cuestionado o juzgado como persona, ¡faltaría más!
Otra cosa: Sigo preguntándome qué significa eso de "canal de ayuda"... ¿Será una especie de "teléfono de la esperanza"?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Venga hombre, un poco de sentido del humor, que p'a eso estamos...  :Wink:

----------


## Patito

Lógicamente esto no es un "canal de ayuda". El que quiera que le expliquen algo, mejor que se lo expliquen en persona (una imagen vale más que mil palabras), pero mi opinión es que si esto es un foro de magia, y sólo de magia, el que quiera saber algo, que le expliquen algo o informarse sobre algo, creo que este es el sitio más indicado. Si vamos de estúpidos y de prepotentes contestando a todo con "léete tal libro" o "busca por internet sobre tal mago", la verdad es que no sé qué hacemos aquí.
Vale que una cosa sea preguntar perogrulladas, pero otra muy diferente es intercambiar opiniones y, por qué no, echar una mano al compañero que se la podamos echar...

Vamos, es mi opinión.

----------


## ignoto

Magic Andreu: Como persona es estupendo, sobre todo si estás comprándole algo.   :Lol:  
Es broma, es un tio muy majo. Con sus puntos pero muy majo.
Criss Angel: Es mejor mago de lo que muchos piensan. Cuida mucho sus espectáculos y se preocupa por su imagen. Me gusta en escena y no tanto cuando le da ese aire "sangriento" a la magia de cerca.
Blaine: Ni fu ni fa. Ni es malo ni es bueno. Es un mago corriente con una productora excelente detrás.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo por si acaso especifico: no me gusta Magic Andreu, en concreto su forma de presentar los juegos riéndose de la gente, o la forma de reírse de la gente que tiene.
 No le conozco personalmente y no dudo que sea una grandísima persona.
 Pero no me gusta su forma de hacer magia.
 Para gustos hay colores si no, sólo existirían un par de magos y haciendo lo mismo.
 Es por si alguien me había mal interpretado, que en mi caso es lo normal.

----------


## Gandalf

En lo de Magic Andreu estoy con Eydan. En mi opinión la magia tiene cierta tendencia a dejar un poco en ridículo al espectador, al fin y al cabo se la están metiendo doblada  :D . Pero algunos magos se exceden en esto, y terminan haciendo que la gente pase de reirse con el mago a reirse del ayudante. En este sentido algunos mago pecan de "graciosillos". Pepe Carrol también tenía cierta tendencia a hacerlo y quizás por eso tampoco me terminaba de llenar.

Concretamente Magic Andreu lo hace con mucha frecuencia, y eso hace que le tenga cierta antipatía. Como mago o persona no tengo nada en su contra. Solo con su forma de presentar la magia.

PD: Vale, pues ya sabemos que este foro no es un canal de ayuda.

----------


## Petrus

Bien, sigamos con tan interesante tema.

 Primero: Estoy con Zorahida. 

 Magia es el impacto en la gente. 

 Mucho más allá de la técnica. 

 Al público no le interesa saber que acabas de hacer un triple lift y un second deal al mismo tiempo que empalmaste una manada de elefantes.  

 Le importa que lo sorprendas, que le llegues.

 Luego, creo que Criss Angel y un par de magos actuales le están haciendo un mal favor a la magia...

 D.B. (al que por cierto me gustaría que alguien me indicase si existe algún material en donde se lo vea hacer técnica, así me saco la duda de si tiene o nó. Lo poco que le vi hacer técnicamente me ha parecido ok.) logró que la gente vea magia por T.V: y creyera  gracias a dos recursos muy sencillos:

1- Una sola toma, una sola camara. (luego sumó otra, pero su "presentación" fue así) y así logró la "credibilidad". O sea la gente bajó sus defensas respecto a pensar "Son todos trucos de cámaras".

2- Realmente hizo efectos que se pueden hacer en vivo. No trampeó. Por lo menos en sus primero especiales. Su única "licencia poética" fue mientras les hacía la Balducci a los espectadores en vivo, mostraba en la T.V. un efecto arrglado. Pero las reacciones reales de quienes veían la Balducci.

En cambio, Criss Angel y algunos otros de esta camada usan más edición que un video de MTV. Tienen más "compadres" que pelos yo en la cabeza. 

Y eso no creo que a la larga sea bueno para la magia.  

Ya saben, los adolescentes corren a internet a averiguar cómo se hacer tal o cuál jueguecillo y ... 

"¡¡¿¿Cómo que para levitar usa un ... en la ...??!!! ¡¡¡Entonces el espectador estaba arreglado!!!" "Mintió"

¿Ustedes que opinan?

----------


## Némesis

A mi usar trucos de cámara no me parece éticamente correcto. No se puede vender como magia, sí como un programa de efectos especiales, pero no magia. Es más, cuando me enteré de que D. Blaine lo hacía, tuve una decepción bastante gorda.

P.D: Los "cómplices" me parecen tolerables, siempre y cuando el efecto final se logre en vivo y en directo, sin "Premiere" o "Liquid".

----------


## Patito

Hombre, si nos ponemos a hacer trucos de cámara y ediciones de cortar-pegar, voy a hacer unas desapariciones de aviones Jumbo para el concurso, seguido de una transportación del as de picas de mi baraja al sobaco de un elefante de Kenia...

No, en serio: tampoco estoy a favor de los trucajes de cámara. Para eso nos ponemos a ver cualquier película de acción, pero lo que hacemos nosotros (o intentamos hacer), es magia, y no hacemos trucos, sino juegos y/o efectos...

----------


## dante

Yo tmb tuve una decepcion con los trucos de camara de blaine, y aunque all principio la idea de usar publico falso  no me acavaba de agradar, quizas no lo veo mal en segun que trucos, que no son posibles de otro modo y pueden lograr un buen efecto al publico de verdad. Criss angel usa bastante publico falso y no por eso deja de ser buen ilusionista.
Pero los trucos de camara lo veo tan poco "magico"... en fin que para eso mejor hacer una peli o un corto a lo steven spielberg.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Siempre que alguien ve un truco en la televisión, ya sea de Juan Tamariz, David Copperfield o quien sea... siempre se oye la misma frase:

"Es un truco de camara"!!!

Pero cuando es cierto como en el caso de las levitaciones o en las adivinaciones de cartas mentales de David Blaine, en mi opinión pierde toda la magia.

Quizas sea con el fin de aumentar el efecto mágico, pero francamente preferiría que no se asociara el comprar espectadores, o hacer trucos de camara con la magia.

Aunque haga este comentario David Blaine me parece un mago fantástico, y efectos como el de la carta ambiciosa los ejecuta de forma estupenda.

Un saludo.

----------


## zhoraida

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el abuso de compinches y si tengo que criticar a CRiss en ese aspecto lo hare. Pero seguire diciendo que lo importante es el publico y el impacto no la tecnica. 
UN saludo

----------


## jordijudith

La verdad a mi no me gusta mucho los compinches en el publico, ni efectos de camara, me gusta la magia pura y en directo, pero aparte de esto lo que me gusta de estos ilusionistas es que hacen de la magia un espectaculo y eso es fantastico.

----------

